# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Ball python shed buttons :D

## Cargorabbit

My pastel, Sundae had a great shed today and I recently got a button press for xmas so I decided to experiment a bit :^D I don't really care for the highlighter yellow one, and I wish I had thought of using toned paper before I did the head piece one, but there will be more sheds to come in the future so not the end of the world hahah.

Also I made one of my ball python art that I normally sell on my redbubble, I need to get better printer paper for my inkjet though because this is pretty low quality



Let me know what you think! Once I figure out how the hell to run a shop and ship things I'll probably open up a storenvy or etsy (:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-23-2016),cayley (02-19-2017),_Fraido_ (10-01-2016),SamO (01-15-2016),_SCWood_ (01-15-2016)

----------


## StupidZombie

Omgoodness yes i need buttons of snakes.  The shed ones look amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Cargorabbit

Also if anyone has some snake sheds they don't want/don't know what to do with, I will gladly take them in exchange for some buttons made with them or some of my snake art. :3

(Though they need to at least be able to span across a 1.8 inch diameter when cut down one side)

----------


## Zincubus

How on earth do you make those shed buttons !?

Idiot guide nothing too complicated  :Smile:

----------


## Cargorabbit

I have a button press. I trace the diameter of the plastic film that goes over the button onto the shed and then just cut them out and then just press all the pieces together with my machine! I'll take pics next time I have some sheds to use. (:

Also here's some more I made with my artwork (which some may have seen from my redbubble/society6 accounts)

I need to fiddle with some of them (such as lightening some of my BP art and repositioning the leo better)

----------

Eavlynn (09-30-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Well I LOVE the SHED buttons , they look fabulous , so it's the actual skin that's on the button .... Are they coated with something  ??

----------


## wolfy-hound

I can save you some sheds. I might even have some laying about here. The buttons are cool. You should try making a printed button with the shed overlaying it. Maybe it would show through enough to be really cool. 

Or like eyes... shining through the shed.

----------


## Crowfingers

Wow! I really like the head-shed button! So cool. I wish Mashadar's first she'd had been big enough to do something his cool with. I just lamented it on some black paper with his age and date...This is a much more creative idea

----------


## Caspian

I keep all of my snake sheds, dried and tucked away in ziplock bags with the snake and the date of the shed marked on them. The eventual plan is to create a 'growth chart' with them, but if that changes I may look up this thread again... this is a very cool idea.

----------


## Herpo

Those look really good! I could imagine "hippstering" my way through all the local cafes with those lol.

----------


## Cargorabbit

Here's all the buttons I made with one shed of my Irian Jaya Carpet Python I no longer own 



As for if they're coated with anything, I have a little video here: http://cargorabbit.tumblr.com/post/1...on-press-works you can see how I make them  :Very Happy:

----------

_cristacake_ (03-05-2016),dr del (01-18-2016),_Fraido_ (10-01-2016),wolfy-hound (01-17-2016)

----------


## BeksNY

These are so cool! I especially liked the one with the pressed flowers. Are you still making them and if so, can you point me in the right direction to order a few?

----------


## wolfy-hound

They are super cool. I sent some shed and got a few buttons back and I've given a couple away. Everyone thinks they are the bee's knees!! I hope to get some more exotic sheds(like rattlesnake or cobra!) and send those in!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

These are so crazy cool  :Very Happy:  I'd love to stick these buttons all over the place! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

I just got a perfect shed from my pastel and immediately remembered this thread, are you still doing these buttons?

----------


## Fraido

OP needs to come back! These are too cool.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

